# إسحاق ”نيوتن“



## candy shop (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*اسحاق نيوتن*

* إسحاق ”نيوتن“ (بالإنجليزية: Isaac Newton‏) وينادي بالسير إسحاق نيوتن (4*
*  يناير 1643- 31 مارس 1727) من رجال الجمعية الملكية كان فيزيائي إنجليزي*
*  وعالم رياضيات وعالم فلك وفيلسوف بعلم الطبيعة وكيمائي وعالم باللاهوتكتاب الأصول *
* الرياضية للفلسفة الطبيعية والذي نشر عام 1687 من أكثر الكتب تأثيرًا في تاريخ العلم*
*  واضعًا أساس لمعظم نظريات الميكانيكا الكلاسيكية. في هذا الكتاب، وصف “نيوتن” *
* الجاذبية العامة وقوانين الحركة الثلاثة والتي سيطرت على النظرة العلمية إلى العالم *
* الماديالأرض والتي لها أجرام سماوية تحكمها مجموعة القوانين الطبيعية نفسها عن *
* طريق إثبات الاتساق بين قوانين "كبلر" الخاصة بالحركة الكوكبية ونظريته الخاصة *
* بالجاذبية؛ ومن ثم إزالة الشكوك المتبقية التي ثارت حول نظرية مركزية الشمس مما أدى*
*  إلى تقديم الثورة العلمية. وفيما يتعلق بالميكانيكا، أعلن "نيوتن" مبادئ بقاء الطاقة *
* الخاصة بكل من كمية الحركة وكمية الحركة الزاوية. وفي علم البصريات، اخترع "نيوتن" *
* أول تلسكوب عاكس عملي. وكذلك أيضًا طور نظرية الألوان (لون)المنشور يحلل *
* الضوء الأبيض إلى العديد من الألوان التي تشكل الطيف المرئي. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، *
* صاغ قانون نيوتن للتبريد ودرس سرعة الصوت. وبالنسبة لعلم الرياضيات، يشارك *
* "نيوتن" "جوتفريد لايبنتز" في شرف تطوير حساب التكامل والتفاضل. وكذلك أيضًا، أثبت *
* النظرية ذات الحدين المعممة وطور ما يسمى بـ "طريقة نيوتن" الخاصة بتقريب الأصفار*
*  الموجودة بالدالة وساهم في دراسة متسلسلة القوى. تظل مكانة "نيوتن" الرفيعة بين *
* العلماء في أعلى مرتبة الأمر الذي أثبته استطلاع رأي أجري عام 2005 فيما يتعلق *
* بعلماء المجتمع الملكي البريطاني وكان السؤال الذي طرحه هذا الاستطلاع هو من كان له *
* أعظم تأثير على تاريخ العلم "نيوتن" أم "ألبرت آينشتاين". وكانت نتيجة الاستطلاع هي *
* أن "نيوتن" هو يعتبر الأكثر تأثيرًا.  وواحدًا من أعظم الرجال تأثيرًا في تاريخ البشرية. ويعد كتابه  معتمدًا على*
*  ملاحظة أن  للقرون الثلاثة القادمة ووضح "نيوتن" أن حركة الأجسام على كوكب*

++ اكتشافاته ++


 *عندما بلغ من العمر 21 سنة أسس جميع نظرياته وكان يصوغها سرا حتى يتأكد من أنها صحيحة 100 % *
* قانون الجذب  العام فيما بين عامى  1664 - 1666 اكتشف نيوتن الجاذبية ، وقانون الجذب  العام ، حيث أنه يحكى أنه  كان جالسا فى أحد الأيام تحت شجرة تفاح مسترخيا ،  وفجأة وفى لحظة صفاء ،  سقطت فوق رأس نيوتن تفاحة ، وبدأ يفكر نيوتن فى  هذه الحالة التى مرت عليه ،  ومرت على الملايين من غيره دون أن يلتفتوا  إليها ، وبدأ يقول لماذا سقطت  التفاحة إلى أسفل ولم تسقط إلى أعلى ، وهنا  ظهر الإلهام الذى قادة إلى  حقيقة الجاذبية التى توجد فى كل الأجسام وتجذب  إليها الأجسام الأخرى بقوة ،  ثم صاغ لنا نيوتن قانون الجذب العام . *
 
 
* ولقد أثبت نيوتن أن هناك قوة جذب متبادلة بين الشمس والكواكب ، تجعل الكواكب تدور حول الشمس فى مدارات بيضاوية.*
* ينص قانون الجذب  العام " الجاذبية  " على أن أى جسمين كرويين فى الوجود يجذب كل منهما  الأخر بقوة جذب تتناسب  هذه القوة طرديا مع حاصل ضرب كتلة الجسمين ، وعكسيا  مع مربع المسافة بينهما  من أعظم فوائد قانون الجذب العام هو مساعدته فى  اكتشاف بعض الكواكب فبسببه  اكتشف هرشل كوكب أورانوس ثم كوكب نبتون وبلوتو  بعد ذلك بواسطة آخرين *
 
 
* قوانين الحركة *
* شرح نيوتن قوانين الحركة الثلاث فى كتابه " الأصول الرياضية للفلسفة الطبيعية *
* وهنا سوف أذكر أقل القليل عن هذه القوانين الثلاثه : .*
 
* ****القانون الأول لنيوتن ******
* و هو ينص على :  الجسم الساكن يبقى  ساكنا ، والحسم المتحرك يبقى متحركا فى خط مستقيم بسرعة  منتظمة ما لم تؤثر  عليه قوة خارجية تؤثر على حالته*
 
* ****القانون الثانى لنيوتن *****
* وهو ينص على  :القوة المحصلة  المؤثرة على جسم ما تساوى المعدل الزمنى للتغير فى كمية  تحرك الجسم ،  واتجاه هذه القوة هو اتجاه كمية التحرك .*
 
* ****القانون الثالث لنيوتن *****
* وهو ينص على : لكل فعل رد فعل مساو له فى المقدار ، ومضاد له فى الاتجاه *
 
 
* عام 1668 صنع  نيوتن أول تلسكوب عاكس ومن  مميزات هذا التلسكوب أنه يستخدم المرايا بدلا  من العدسات ويتميز أيضا بصغر  كتلته رغم كبر حجمه فيسهل تحريكه يستخدم فى  رصد الأجرام السماوية البعيدة  ذات الإضاءة الضعيفة*
 
* كما اكتشف نيوتن  أن الضوء  الأبيض مكون من 7 ألوان هى ألوان الطيف ، فلو أخذنا منشور ثلاثى  ووجهنا ضوء  أبيض عليه واستقبلناه من جهة المنشور الأخرى بحائل أسود  لرأينا سبعة ألوان  تكونت هى الأحمر - البرتقالى - الأصفر - الأخضر -  الأزرق النيلى -  البنفسجى*
 
* وينص تصور نيوتن  لطبيعة الضوء على  أن الضوء مكون من جسيمات - أو عبارة عن جسيمات - صغيرة  جدا تنطلق من  الأجسام المضيئة بسرعة فائقة وتسير فى خطوط مستقيمة والدليل  على ذلك تكون  الصور خلال الثقوب ، @ تكزن الظلال ، رؤية الأجسام التى على  خط البصر فقط .  لنيوتن مؤلفات كثيرة منها كتاب " الأصول الرياضية للفلسفة  الطبيعية " الذى  نشره عام 1687 م والذى شرح به علم الميكانيكا ، وقوانين  الحركة ،  وميكانيكا السوائل ، وظاهرتى المد والجزر ، وحركة الأقمار  والكواكب  والمذنبات ، وكيف يفسر قانون الجذب العام حركة الأجرام السماوية  وسقوط  الأجسام على الأرض وله كتاب " البصريات " الذى شرح به نظرياته فى  الضوء عام  1663 اكتشف نيوتن حساب التفاضل والتكامل .*
 
 * ** ويعد هذا الجدول الزمنى للاحداث الهامه فى تاريخ نيوتن ***



 *:": الجدول الزمني لأهم الأحداث في حياته :":*
 
 
* 1642 - ولادته في وولزثورب .*
 
* 1661 - دخول كلية ترنتي في جامعة كامبردج .*
 
* 1665 - الحصول على درجة البكالوريوس .*
 
* 1665 - 1667 - إجراء أعمال رائدة في الرياضيات و البصريات و الفيزياء .*
 
* 1668 - الحصول على درجة الماجستير .*
 
* 1669 - تعيين نيوتن أستاذا للرياضيات في كامبردج .*
 
* 1671 - عرض المقراب العاكس على الجمعية الملكية .*
 
* 1672 - إرسال المقال الأول في الضوء إلى الجمعية الملكية ، و انتخاب نيوتن عضوا في الجمعية .*
 
* 1674 - إرسال المقال الثاني في الضوء إلى الجمعية الملكية .*
 
* 1684 - ادموند هالي يزور نيوتن في كامبردج ، و نيوتن يبدأ تأليف كتاب المبادئ الأساسية .*
 
* 1687 - طباعة كتاب المبادئ الأساسية .*
 
* 1689 - انتخاب نيوتن ممثلا لجامعة كامبردج في البرلمان .*
 
* 1693 - إصابته بوعكة صحية .*
 
* 1696 - تعيينه قيما لدار صك العملة .*
 
* 1699 - تعيينه رئيسا لدار صك العملة .*
 
* 1701 - انتخابه ممثلا لجامعة كامبردج في البرلمان .*
 
* 1703 - انتخابه رئيسا للجمعية الملكية .*
 
* 1704 - طباعة كتاب البصريات .*
 
* 1705 - منح نيوتن لقب فارس من الملكة آن .*
 
* 1713 - نشر الطبعة الثانية من كتاب المبادئ الأساسية .*
 
* 1717 - نشر الطبعة الثانية من كتاب البصريات .*
 
* 1727 - الوفاة في كنسنغتون في 20 آذار عن عمر يناهز 84 عاما .*
 
 
* فعلا من الشخصيات اللى كان ليها دور فى تغيير مجرى البشريه ....*

*متقول*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا أختنا الغاليه





موضوع رااائع

ومعلومات جميله

سلام الرب يسوع
*​


----------



## fouad78 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

نيوتن وأنشتاين من أكبر العقول في العالم
شكرا جزيلا للموضوع الجميل والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جميل جداااا 

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## اني بل (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه على الموضوع الرائع والجميل
لا تحرمووووووووووونا من جدددددددددديدكم
​


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا أختنا الغاليه
> 
> 
> 
> ...




شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك اخى الغالى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> نيوتن وأنشتاين من أكبر العقول في العالم
> شكرا جزيلا للموضوع الجميل والرب يبارك حياتك​


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2011)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2011)

اني بل قال:


> الله يعطيك العافيه على الموضوع الرائع والجميل
> لا تحرمووووووووووونا من جدددددددددديدكم
> ​


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك انى ​


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرسى ماميتو ع الافادة ياغالية


----------



## سيزار (26 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع رااائع

ومعلومات جميله

تسلم الايادى ...ممتاز بجد


----------



## scream man (26 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ميرسى ماميتو ع الافادة ياغالية



شكرا لمشاركتك الجميله 

با رانو يا قمر
​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2012)

سيزار قال:


> موضوع رااائع
> 
> ومعلومات جميله
> 
> تسلم الايادى ...ممتاز بجد



ميرسى لزوقك سيزار 

نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2012)

scream man قال:


> موضوع جميل



شكراا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## MAJI (16 فبراير 2012)

نيوتن عبقرية تاريخية فريدة 
مثل انشتاين واديسون ( الغريبة كل اسمائهم تنتهي بالنون !!!!!)
شكرا على المعلومات القييمة لنيوتن 
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## Bent el Massih (16 فبراير 2012)

*ميرسي حبيبتي على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2012)

MAJI قال:


> نيوتن عبقرية تاريخية فريدة
> مثل انشتاين واديسون ( الغريبة كل اسمائهم تنتهي بالنون !!!!!)
> شكرا على المعلومات القييمة لنيوتن
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


شكرا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2012)

karima قال:


> *ميرسي حبيبتي على الموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


شكرا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------

